# Nahtlose Texturen erstellen in Photoshop



## Nudl (17. Januar 2006)

Kann man Photoshop so einstellen, dass das in der Mitte bearbeitete Bild automatisch 8 mal rundherum eingesetzt wird, sodass man direkt feststellen kann, ob sie nahtlos ist? Wenn nicht, welche wege gibt es, nahtlostexturen zu erstellen?


----------



## Philip Kurz (17. Januar 2006)

Einmal die Suche benutzt, schon zwei Ergebnisse:

http://web2.vs137216.vserver.de/gg/tutindex.html (Seite von "GreenGoblin")

http://www.tutorials.de/tutorials140739.html

Grüße

Philip


----------

